# sam2182sw info required on P.O.tanker ged forrest



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

looking for any info on P.O.tanker GED FORREST photo and info


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

sam2182sw said:


> looking for any info on P.O.tanker GED FORREST photo and info


I think your enquiry should be about Jedforest, Sam. P&O's tankers were named after British Fox Hunts. There were two named Jedforest, delivered in 1972 and 1998. Which are you interested in?

Fred


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi fred thanks for comming back.The story gose i was at dinner last week and one of the party knows the lady wife of the old company top account from years ago now departed his wife lives in sheldered accomodation lost all her info about the ship she in fact launched it and i told this chap who is the caretaker of the home i would go on the site to see what i could find for her . with all the ship buff on the site we will come up with somethink. hope you can help SAM2182SW


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Sam, if you want more info, I sailed on the Jedforest - built in 1972.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi DOXi was just trying to get a photo of her for the old lady who launched it she lost all the photo she had thanks for comming back sam


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Sam,

I can get you one when i get home, but currnelty i'm in the Frozen north and won't be back home until mid March ish. There should other pics here or on other sites.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi dox where abouts are you when you say the frozen north . yes that wil do if you can when you get home. thanks for that look after yourself sam


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Sam,

Northern Denmark.

Which ships do you own????


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

i had a ship called the WILGO she started out as the MAYTHORN ex COE METCALFE.MY SHIPPING WAS called WILSHIP MARTIME SERVICES i slso had my own ship repair on the RIVER HYMBER sam


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Sam,

I used to a lot of work with coastal ships way back in the early 80,s - they all ran to the Channel Islands - with bulk cargo's. La Pia, Carrigrenon, Courier, Sea Trent, and various others.


----------

